# "have a good day at school...and make sure you go to all



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

of your classes!"

lol, that's my mom's goodbye message to me in the morning now.

One of my teachers called my house =(


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

I almost didn't go to class this afternoon...I woke up at about 12:30, and I was just like: _noooo_. So I tossed and turned for about an hour after that before I finally got up. It's a good thing actually, the prof. didn't just read off his slides this time!

Anyhow, did your teacher call because you're missing your classes? Sux about that. Maybe you should tell your teachers about your anxiety? I forced myself to go to all my classes my last year of high school, but I made my mom allow me 2 whole days off each semester...for a break. Not a bad compromise, I also had a spare period in my second semester, so I got to go home early every other week when my spare was last period. I don't know how your school's system is set up, but spare periods rocked my world.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dovetailing said:


> Anyhow, did your teacher call because you're missing your classes? Sux about that. Maybe you should tell your teachers about your anxiety? I forced myself to go to all my classes my last year of high school, but I made my mom allow me 2 whole days off each semester...for a break. Not a bad compromise, I also had a spare period in my second semester, so I got to go home early every other week when my spare was last period. I don't know how your school's system is set up, but spare periods rocked my world.


I have an off class every day. I think you have a lot more tolerance for school than I do, lol. In a semester all my skipped classes add up to at least 5 days off. We get a fair number of days off anyway, but it's weeks like this one (full 5-day week) that have me thinking of skipping again. My mom wrote my teachers a note about my anxiety, but for me to give it to them it have to find them when they're alone in their classrooms, and that's definitely a challenge. I'm in no way going to announce my anxiety infront of anyone who doesn't need to know. So my teachers don't know, at least not yet.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well I got a lot done today. Pretty sure I pulled at least a 70 on the test, finished lots of homework in class, was able to smile, and managed to give that note to one of my teachers. Finally!

I'm quite satisfied with that. Usually I just fail at everything and don't bother with homework or studying or anything that should matter.


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Mexcellent!

I never told my teachers about my anxiety, I just never had the courage to do that. So, good for you, etc.!!! 

Oh, and I had a few close friends in all of my classes, so I was able to tolerate going because of that. But I think in grade.8, I took a total of about a whole month and a half of days off! This was mostly due to gym class...I am sooooo terrible at sports. Volleyball was excruciating. I almost failed *GYM* for all the time I wasn't there, and then there were the days when I would conveniently "forget" my gym clothes/shoes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I always hated gym too D=
it was my least favorite class.

& thanks. I still have 2 teachers to go, and then school will be less of a horrible experience.


----------

